# Someone Buy a 928 Carbon SL and Post Detail Pics



## Falldog (Aug 27, 2006)

Please, Someone out there buy the new 06 Carbon SL bike or frame set and post some detail pics.

Does this frame set / Bike have a 'normal' 43mm fork rake? (The specs don't say.)

(I am hoping to live vicariousls thru others till I pay off some bills...save for retirement....)


----------



## RHRoop (Nov 1, 2006)

*Is this what you are looking for?*

I bought this in the UK before moving back to the U.S. I went with the Shimano Ultegra/105 mix out of the box and have upgraded the 105 parts (read brakes) to Ultegra. I also swapped the Carbon ITM Stem (130 mm) for a 110 Ritchecy WCS and the Fizik saddle for a Selle Italia.

Pictured with OEM Fulcrum wheels. I race with the Bontrager Racexlite Tubulars.


----------



## Falldog (Aug 27, 2006)

*That's not it....*

No, that is not it. My original post was wrong. I am dreaming of the 2007 928 Carbon SL. I think the "SL" stands for 'Super Light'. 

Thanks anyway...


----------



## killer59 (Jan 12, 2007)

*928 Sl*

Here is mine.


----------



## RHRoop (Nov 1, 2006)

*That is light!*

No fair putting helium in the tires!


----------



## killer59 (Jan 12, 2007)

It rides like a Dream! Much different then my XL.


----------



## SydneyBianchi (Nov 25, 2006)

*Please explain....*

Hi,

Could you please explain in detail how your 928SL (which is awesome by the way!!!!!!!!!) differs from your XL?

I am assuming that your XL is either an EV2, 3 or 4.

I have a 2004 EV3 and a 2007 FG Lite, both in full aluminium, no carbon rear stays.

Thanks in advance,

SydneyBianchi.


----------



## killer59 (Jan 12, 2007)

I switched basically the parts from the XL carbon to the 928 sl. I did upgraded the crank from a compact Ricthey to the new carbon Campy Chorus. I also have a EV2 and the ride of the carbon bike are very different then the alum. bike.

928 sl frame 53cm
chorus compact carbon crank
FSA seatpost
Ricthy stem AXCIS and carbon bars
Fizik saddle carbon


----------

